# Delete



## Brainsey (Dec 28, 2006)

Would one of the moderators please delete my account from this forum and remove all my posts.

Thank you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Brainsey said:


> Would one of the moderators please delete my account from this forum and remove all my posts.
> 
> Thank you.


Moderators can't unfortunately. Only the owner of the forum can. Jae can be contacted on jae at ********.co.uk


----------

